# Introduce myself



## Sumonchy (Apr 7, 2011)

Hi
This is Sumon from Chittagong, Bangladesh.I am new this forum. I would like to say hi to everybody.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 7, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Sumonchy* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Retroshaper (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## jmr79x (Apr 8, 2011)

welcome to IM!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 8, 2011)

Welcome, I can't even pronounce where you are form.  We are happy to have you on the board


----------

